# Strategy or Triple Crown Complete?



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I feed strategy now and it works for us but triple crown is an over all better feed. With out doing the calculations, I couldn't tell you off the top of my head which is the better value.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Since Strategy has a higher than average fat content it helps put/keep weight on - nice overall feed. I fed sweet feed years ago (about 15) then switched to Strategy and have never looked back. Sweet feed is like kids cereal - too much sugar which promotes poor health as they get older.

Stick to the Strategy, make certain their teeth are done at least once yearly - if very young (3 or less) or very old (over 18 start getting teeth done twice a year. If the teeth grow into points or grow enough that they no longer "meet" (top meet bottom) well then horse will "loose" feed out of the mouth or not be able to chew it up enough to digest it to the maximum extent. 

Also make certain they've been wormed (use different wormers each time you worm so the worms can't build up a resistance - for example if you use Ivermectin in January use a pyrantal pamoate in April - and it depends where you live (in Florida I worm every 4 months) but minimally worm at least twice a year.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I currently have Purina Equine Senior, Purina Strategy, Safechoice and Triple Crown Senior in my barn as well as a mix we've put together from the mill.
IF I could afford it ALL of the horses would receive the Triple Crown. Any rescues we get in gain weight quickly and right on there topline where you want it. My 22 year old mare was on Purina Senior for a long time but switched to the Triple Crown and again, this did a better topline job. She actually gets a Strategy, Equine Senior, Triple Crown Senior mix.

I am a big fan of TC complete & senior feed.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

My boys came to me on Triple Crown Complete. They were neglected and severely underweight a little over a year ago and were literally nursed back to health on the Complete. They are gorgeous now and one of them is around 27 years old. Usually the seniors are a little tougher to put weight on but he looks great. Now that they are healthy and back up to preferred weight, I'm switching to something a little more in my budget and with a little less fat since they aren't performance horses and really don't need to gain any more. I'm also switching to pellets for various reasons. I'm sticking with Southern States but I'll be buying either Legends Show and Pleasure or Reliance High Fat. Not sure which one yet but they have almost identical protein, fat, and fiber numbers. So anyway, I think you'll like Triple Crown Complete with your hard keepers.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, none of the horses have teeth or worm issues - UTD on all of that. 
Good to know about the topline being a place it puts weight on - that is seriously were they need it.
I might do a half and half mix of each feed - that is a thought for sure and just stop buying Rice Bran by its self - which would save a lot.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine get Strategy along with free choice grass hay. I thought of switching for the winter since they don't get worked as much. After checking the Purina web site and talking with the local supplier, I've decided to just cut back on the amount they get. So far so good. We have fed nothing but Strategy for several years and have been very happy with it. 
Shop around, I found it for $11.50 per 50#bag


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i use Strategy for both horses and love it.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I recently switched Poco to stradegy and I am very very pleased. Although Poco doesnt have a specific use he is heavily worked. He gets (in one day) 10lbs stradegy, 5 lbs crimpled oats, and approx. 8 quarts soaked beet pulp and he has unlimited hay. He is fed in multiple feedings. Poco is a very hard keeper anyway and he gets anywhere from 35-45 hours of extensive work a week. I have also supplemented him with weight builder prior to switching over to stradegy.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^dang what do you do with him? if i was worked that hard i would be a hard keeper too lol


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

We do alot of long trail rides. Im talking 8-10 hours on a good day. We will usually start out about 8 in the morning and wont get back till 6-7 that night. He also does anything from barrels to jumps. He gets worked 5-6 days a week. Just depends on the other girls at the barn and when we decided to ride. There is only one girl that rides with me on the long rides. Most of the time I take him out alone. We have a preserve back behind that barn that you can ride for days on and never cross the same path. We also have land license for over 3000 acres that we can ride on. We go threw alot of swamp lands and river beds. We are fixing to start up a saddle club to help the barn bring in some more money and me and my guy are usually tour guides so we ride out just about everyday (up until his injury) and stay gone most of the day.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow ... sorry to steal the thread ... back on topic!


----------

